# Just starting with video on a 5D3



## eeek (Jun 5, 2017)

After years on being a still shooter, I have just started video. I caught a bit of the bug on my last trip to view waterfalls. I shot video on that trip, but was not really impressed with it. I am preparing for another trip, so I wanted to go out and get some test videos before my next trip. I am not pleased with the results. However, I am not sure if it is 1) technique or 2) post processing. I am shooting with a 5D3 and for these three videos, I used a 16-35 2.8L lens, 24fps 1080. I shot at the lowest ISO possible in increments of 160. I was at 1/30th for 24 frames per second. I selected my aperture based on light reading. I used technicolr's cine camera style (which I am aware is specifically more for post processing.) However, I feel the video is horrible. It is not what I expect from my camera. In particular, you can really see how the video is hammered on the tree in the last video. It's just doesn't seem HD. Can some one point me in a direction? What can I do to make my videos better? Thanks for your advice.

https://youtu.be/hhjYnNZjxcw

https://youtu.be/kpce5S9q4Jw

https://youtu.be/IXIgbO3RwqM


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 5, 2017)

I'd start simple, the camera can do a beautiful job if you let it. The professional video profiles are for a special purpose, and look horrible if not professionally post processed. 

There are some online classes that might help you get started, prepare to spend lots of $$, the camera costs nothing compared to accessories. Still, you can get great video by keeping things simple.


----------



## eeek (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks for your input! Do you have a particular online class you suggest? Thanks!


----------



## rfdesigner (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm where you are.. no.. not as far as you.

For the first time in 18 months my 28mmf1.8 has taken up residence on my 6D.

I got inspired by this guy: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3DkFux8Iv-aYnTRWzwaiBA

I found Lightworks to get me processing, and I'm bodging the rest.. no idea where I'll end up, but Pete's well worth a binge-watch.


----------



## Axilrod (Jul 20, 2017)

eeek said:


> After years on being a still shooter, I have just started video. I caught a bit of the bug on my last trip to view waterfalls. I shot video on that trip, but was not really impressed with it. I am preparing for another trip, so I wanted to go out and get some test videos before my next trip. I am not pleased with the results. However, I am not sure if it is 1) technique or 2) post processing. I am shooting with a 5D3 and for these three videos, I used a 16-35 2.8L lens, 24fps 1080. I shot at the lowest ISO possible in increments of 160. I was at 1/30th for 24 frames per second. I selected my aperture based on light reading. I used technicolr's cine camera style (which I am aware is specifically more for post processing.) However, I feel the video is horrible. It is not what I expect from my camera. In particular, you can really see how the video is hammered on the tree in the last video. It's just doesn't seem HD. Can some one point me in a direction? What can I do to make my videos better? Thanks for your advice.
> 
> https://youtu.be/hhjYnNZjxcw
> 
> ...



You should be at 1/50th for 24fps for starters. Also I would not shoot in Cinestyle, I usually shoot Neutral with the sharpness at 0 or 1 and the contrast and saturation between -2 and -4. The lighting in the videos was just kind of dull, and that's nothing against you it's just how it was. You can get pretty good results with good lighting. The 5D3's video is just kind of weak compared to today's offerings, the bitrate is very low and it's not even true 1080p (more like 900). You want good video go buy a Panasonic G7 for $600. I shot video on a 5D3 for years and switched to Sony and can never go back now.


----------



## asmundma (Jul 26, 2017)

5d3 is not good for video, the image is soft. 5d4 and 1dx2 on 4K is good, but big files.


----------

